# USB B vers firewire 800



## Mathias170390 (10 Juillet 2013)

bonjour à tous,  je possède un DDE 2To avec comme connectique un usb B (coté disque dur) et un usb 2 de l'autre, n'ayant pas l'USB 3 sur mon MBP, je voulais savoir s'il existait un câble qui faisait USB B (mâle) vers Firewire 800 (mâle) pour espérer bénéficier d'un débit supérieur à 25/30 Mo/sec.

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## boninmi (11 Juillet 2013)

Cherche bien sur le net et en particulier lis en détail:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4958409?start=0&tstart=0

Ça ne paraît pas simple, peut-être possible et ... un peu cher.


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2013)

Ce sont des ports totalement incompatibles, il aurait fallu acheter un boitier avec toute la connectique comme ce que vend OWC.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Juillet 2013)

Mathias170390 a dit:


> je voulais savoir s'il existait un câble qui faisait USB B (mâle) vers Firewire 800 (mâle)



Pfuiii! Alors là, autant jouer à la roulette Russe avec un revolver pointé sur la tempe dont 5 chambres sur 6 sont chargées et espérer survivre. En transposant : à supposer un tel câble (que des sites marchands n'hésitent pas à proposer à la vente), l'essayer pour voir ce que ça donne en espérant échapper aux 5 chances sur 6 de flinguer quelque chose dans le Mac. Car le transfert de données par _FireWire_ fonctionne en continu ('_constant transfert mode_') tandis que par  _USB_ en fractionné ('_burst transfert mode_'). Avec des protocoles différents. 

Bon, si quelqu'un me pointait sur la tempe le revolver ci-dessus, peut-être que je me résoudrais à connecter ledit cable USB--FW entre un périphérique et mon Mac en me disant : _plutôt lui que moi..._


----------



## Mathias170390 (11 Juillet 2013)

d'accord, il semble donc qu'il soit risqué de tenter une telle chose, dommage XD, je me ferai une raison alors... ^^, quoi qu'il me reste des DD interne inutilisés, à voir pour les boitiers OWC =), merci pour vos réponses en tous cas =).

Cordialement, Mathias


----------

